# how can i get my rat to love me? </3



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

I received my first rat for my birthday, from my boyfriend in February, so I've had him a while now. 
He's a spunky hairless boy, who is always eager to greet me when I walk into the room! 
He'll climb all over his cage, excited to so me, and will even come out of his bed when I call his name and make little kissy noises.
HOWEVER, when I get him out of his cage to play, he's more interested in running around, exploring, and wrestling with my cat.
I mean, obviously this is normal behavior and I expect him to run around and play and be excited since he's out of his cage, 
but he doesn't seem interested in me all that much. Is there a way to like, bond with him, I guess, so that he'll want to be around me more? 
Or is this just how rats are? I feel really stupid asking this, but I'm just not sure if it's his young age, and with time he'll calm down and want to snuggle,
but he is just crazy and runs all over haha.
Thanks 

P.S if you want to see pictures of him/pictures of him and my cat playing, go check my profile hehe


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

That sounds normal  lol. They get snugglier when they get older, I think; but you could always try carrying him around on your shoulder or in your hood to keep him with you...


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

I find cuddles and treats to work well. Especially cuddling right after taking him out of the cage. They tend to be hyper and spazzy until they get used to a setting.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

I carry him around in my hoodie pocket occasionally, and on my shoulder when I go downstairs, do random stuff!
he freaks out a bit, though haha. He won't take food from me unless he's on the ground, though.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Try to catch him while he's sleepy, and he'll be more likely to be willing to cuddle. Also, if he's your only rat, getting him a companion will help, too. Two rats will be more likely to compete for your attention, because if a first rat is doing something, the other can't resist getting in on the action.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

I attempted getting him a friend, I followed the introduction rules to a T,
but they fought and he ended up with two huge gashes that left nasty scars.
After that, I'm scared to do the whole process again - I don't want him to get hurt!
I would get him neutered, but I can't afford the $200 vets are asking :/


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Do you still have both rats? Even just living in the same house I think helps ease the intro process along. Just have to be brave and patient.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

No, I gave the other rat to my boyfriend's little sister. He is extremely happy with her, and she takes pretty good care of him. 
He trusts her and I don't want to take him out of that kind of environment again.
I was thinking about purchasing a baby siamese dumbo rat so that if they do fight, Rupert wouldn't be able to harm him much, and this time I would put a sock on Rupert that smells like me. 
Kind of like a rat sweater vest  does that sound like a good idea? How old of a baby should I get?


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

aang said:


> the $200 vets are asking :/


WAT.
Is this a normal price?!


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

my vet neutered one of my rats for $70. It depends on the vet. My vet is the only small animal vet in the area so she is very used to neutering rats/ginnie pigs/ rabbits.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I'm in Aus and I pay $180 for a neuter. If you get another ratty companion, get two little ones. I think you'll find the rat dislikes the sock vest but it'll be cute seeing him wiggle out of it  Oh yeah, second waking him up in the middle of the day when he's all sleepy for snuggles. He will slow down in time anyway


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

All of the places around me are RIDICULOUSLY expensive. One place wanted $300 just to look at him -.-"


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

That's daylight robbery.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

​You're tellin me lol


----------

